# Rolle der Auferstehung auf Eredar (Horde)!



## eiGthBall (7. März 2012)

Hi,

ich biete euch eine Rolle der Auferstehung auf Seiten der Horde auf dem Server Eredar (bester deutschsprachiger Server laut wowprogress.com)!
Es locken folgende Extras für dich:
- kostenloses Cata-Addon
- sofortiger Lvl 80 Charakter
- Servertransfer nach Eredar
- 7 Tage gratis spielen

Also wenn du Lust hast, schreib mir einfach ne PM, ich würde mich freuen!

LG


----------

